# Serious question about earwigs



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

You folks are going to think I'm crazy, I know.

There was another thread about this -- I think it's called an earwig or earworm in some cultures (although that is the name of an insect).

I have had a rotten head cold or rhinovirus (not the flu) for the past three days. For some reason when I have a fever, a song or part of a song will get stuck in my head and repeat itself over and over. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the fever or the illness because I have noticed this effect before.

In this case, it's not a particularly insidious song - not a well known pop song I would have been overly exposed to. It's not a bad song. Neither is it overtly memorable. (It's a song by Clannad called _Skellig_ if you must know.) There is very little reason this song would get stuck in my head, other than I have the album it is on.

Why is this happening to me? It's frankly driving me nuts! I listen to other music and it goes a way for the duration, but then I get tired and have to go back to bed, and it's right back in my head.

Has anyone else experienced this weird phenomenon? Are there any cures? Should I seek counseling? Or just drink a strong hot toddy?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Weston said:


> Has anyone else experienced this weird phenomenon?


Yes. Also when coming down from anaesthesia. I think the brain finds whatever stupid repetitive stuff it can, and uses it in lieu of a mantra. Try chanting "I must increase my bust" or "the sick must die" instead.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I think this is called an earworm. I've never heard of this referred to as an earwig, but maybe I just don't know what I'm talking about.

This happens to me all the time. In fact, there is a segment of the first movement of Beethoven's 9th that always seems to be with me for some reason. I have no idea why. I've tried smacking myself in the head with a frying pan to get it to stop, but to no avail. I just end up with a bump that smells like scrambled eggs.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ThePennyDrops (Jun 12, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> I think this is called an earworm. I've never heard of this referred to as an earwig, but maybe I just don't know what I'm talking about.


Yeah I've heard this called an earworm as well. For some reason, when I'm busy working away I start humming the Indiana Jones theme tune. It's not even one of my favourite pieces of music, so God only knows why!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I think Bach's post was meant to go in the "Pictures Of You" thread.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Right - it's called an earworm. I thought I might be mixed up on that.

The fever is gone now and so is the problem. I feel I can even hum that song without danger now - though I don't want to hear it again ever. That's just very weird. 

The mantra idea might actually work, given a more positive phrase to use. I may give it a try next time if I can remember. Three days is too long to "hear" the same song verse over and over!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I've encountered this problem several times myself, but only I never wanted the piece to leave my mind!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I had something a little bit diffrent. Sometimes, especially in the middle of the night when I can't sleep, a short melody comes to my head - it's always something that I know very well, but I didin't listen to it for some time. Then I can't remember what is it - where this tune comes from, who composed it - nothing. And I put forth all my mind to remind myself what it was, sometimes I try to forget about this but it won't leave me even for a little while. And MY BRAIN HURTS! For few minutes I'm going mad, feel extremely uncomfortable, I fall in fury number one, fury number two, then I'm taking a shower, and fall into fury number three... it's terrible. Fortunately, brainwave always comes in serval minutes.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I had something a little bit diffrent. Sometimes, especially in the middle of the night when I can't sleep, a short melody comes to my head - it's always something that I know very well, but I didin't listen to it for some time. Then I can't remember what is it - where this tune comes from, who composed it - nothing. And I put forth all my mind to remind myself what it was, sometimes I try to forget about this but it won't leave me even for a little while. And MY BRAIN HURTS! For few minutes I'm going mad, feel extremely uncomfortable, I fall in fury number one, fury number two, then I'm taking a shower, and fall into fury number three... it's terrible. Fortunately, brainwave always comes in serval minutes.


I think caffeine does something like this to me if I've accidentally had some in the evening. Though less severe with me, it's like fighting with yourself. I feel for you.

Fortunately I live alone so there is no one to disturb with these episodes.

[And I spoke too soon -- that song is still coming around to haunt me every once in a while. It's not so frequent as to drive me out of my mind though, just somewhat annoying.]


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

It comes from the subconscious mind, wires get crossed, I would venture to say it is a very common thing indeed, it also comes as word phrases, I had a lousy experiance when our Cat went missing, I kept singing " the Cat came back" over and over as I wandered all over the place looking for her, people must have looked at me sideways  the complete thing goes" The Cat came back, the cat came back we thought she was a goner but the cat came back" trouble was she never did, now I am sad again


----------

